# MODEL CAR BUIDERS



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

hey there everybody in lay it low to all you model builders i have a couple of things to say fist i'll start off my name is christopher carnero i am 24 years old i been building models since i was 13 years old thats 11years i been doing models i'll be posting my models i've done in the past and now but for now i want to say to you model builders if you have any kind of quetinons you you need help let me know i will be glad to help you all in any way i can i am hope that you all r here to help me in any way that you can if i have aqustion about building models there r still thing i dont know that maybe you guys and girls can help me do i am also asking that we need a lot of more model builds to help use out this gose for the new mexcio and texas area cuz when we go to car shows every year the model shows are getting smaller and smaller to judge or to enter we need your help people even ifu aint in the texas, new mexico area i went to the TEXAS TEJANO SUPER SHOW IN ODESSA AND NICK JR THE GUY THAT IS OVER THE SHOW TOLD ME THAT THIS NEEDS TO GET BIGGER AGAIN OR ALL OR HARD WORK THAT WE PUT INTO THE MODEL ARE JUST GOING TO DIE OUT IF YOU NOTICE THAT LOWRIDER MAGAZINE DONT EVEN MAKE A LOWRIDER BICYCLE MAGAZINE ANYMORE THAT HAD MODELS AND LOWRIDER BIKES WE NEED TO GET OR TRADE BIGGER SO ARE HOARD WORK WONT BE A WASTE I KNOW YOU GUYS WOULD LIKE TO BE IN THE MAGAZINE JUST AS WEEL AS I WOULD IF YOU HAVE ANY QUEATIONS OR THOUGHTS LET ME KNOW SO I CAN FOWARD THEM TO NICK AND LOWRIDER MAGAZINE IF WE CAN GET THEM TO HELPS US OUT IT WOULD BE FOR YOU ALL BENFITS MODELERS THANJK YOU AND HAVE A GOOD DAY


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

HEY MY NAME IS CHRISTOPHER TOO,
WELCOM TO LIL HOMIE 
YOU MAKE A GOOD POINT WE DO NEED MORE BUILDERS ,THE HOBBY HAS DROPED AND NOW AT A STAND STILL (WITH PARTICEAPENTS ) SO I (WE LIL )
WOULD LIKE THE RECANITION FROM THE MAGAZINES ITS JUST NOT ENUFF BUILDERS TO WIN THE FIGHT ,
AND WHERE IS THEM PICS ................PICS PICS PICS PICS 




PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

HEY WHATS UP CHRIS I AM TRYING TO POST THEM BUT I DONT KNOW HOW CAN U HELP ME


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome to lay it low! I would like to see your models. I also would like to say that many of the members here have been in the magazines over and over through the years, but it was not always in LRB. There is Model Cars and Scale Auto that have also shown lots of lows from guys here. 
I wish LRB was on the shelf as well as Scale Lowrider like it used to be. The fact is most people are very close minded and don't care for lowriders as much as back in the 1990s. It's sad, but true. It's like people considered lowrider models a fad just like NASCAR models.....nobody wants a nascar kit....can't give them away.
Don't get me wrong, i am here cuz i love lowriders...i am speaking of the rest of the hobby "outside this forum and some others".......we are SMALL compared.....
I went to Toledo NNL this year and over 750 models were entered, guess how many lowriders? I would say less than 10 were lows. 
Tuners are rapidly becoming a "fad to disappear" as well. I am all over the internet and what i see MOST of is rod and kustom.... what i see next is muscle cars and factory stock.....then i see the oddball, low, nascar, dirt tracker etc... 

You are right, people need to step up the game a little. Everyone is so confined to this message board in particular that the REST of the hobby does not SEE the lows!
It's the people that only stick to one spot that are making it less obvious LOWRIDERS are being built! Go to scale auto , model cars and many of the smaller message boards and look around for lows......not near as many as LIL has. If people would break away from the comfort zone, maybe the lowrider hobby will be recognized like it was 15 years ago still. 

I think someone should start a forum just for LOWRIDER MODELS only! Do you guys have any idea how successful it would be?

Another thing that kills it for low builders is the fact that there is so much shit talking and drama. People bashing each other all the time for stupid things and posting people's phone numbers up in public is childish. 

The only way this end of the hobby is going to get the respect it deserves is for people to grow up and show the rest of the hobby that lowriders are built by mature respectable people. 

You already know that all people think of when they see a lowrider is "drugs and gangs" ....... that is messed up man! 

It is each and everyone person's responsibility to stand up and show that lowriding is a way of life ........ not a dead end!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

1 get a photobcuket account,
or 2 go to the "image uploader" on the left side of the screen when u click "add reply"
or u can do it in the quick reply,
right underneath the textbox


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twisted_Dreams_@Nov 21 2007, 12:25 PM~9273887
> *HEY WHATS UP CHRIS I AM TRYING TO POST THEM BUT I DONT KNOW HOW CAN U HELP ME
> *


YEA SAVE YOUR PICS TO PHOTO BUKET,ONCE SAVED ,LEFT CLICK IMG CODE ,ONCE THATS DONE LEFT CLICK ON THE HIGHLIGHTED PART AND COPY ,COME BACK TO LIL AND CLICK ON QUICK REPLY,AT THE BOTTOM OF THE SCREEN AND LEFT CLICK TO START LIKE YOUR GOING TO TYPE SOMETHING ,ONCE THE BLINKING THING COMES UP RIGHT CLICK AND PASTE,
YOU CAN DO MORE THAN ONE YOU JUST HAVE TO GO BACK AND FORTH ,COPY AND PASTE ,BUT AFTER YOU PASTE EACH PIC PRESS ENTER THAT WILL DROP THE PIC DOWN INSTEAD OF SIDE BY SIDE ,HOPE THIS HELPS AND PHOTOBUKIT IS FREE IF YOU DONT HAVE IT


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 21 2007, 12:31 PM~9273938
> *1 get a photobcuket account,
> or 2 go to the "image uploader" on the left side of the screen when u click "add reply"
> or u can do it in the quick reply,
> ...


WUSUP HOMIE


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nuttiiin


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

hey every body here a pics of my models hope u enjoyed thenm if any qeastions feel free to ask


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

OH SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

X2 IM FROM TEXAS MYSELF AND THE ONLY CAR SHOWS THAT HAVE MODEL CLASSES IS THE WEGO WORLD TOUR...BUT ONLY ABOUT 10-15 CARS GO EVERY TIME TO THE AUSTIN,TEXAS SHOW...AND THERE THE SAME PEOPLE...NICE RIDES


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

some nice whips in there boi! i love the paint on that 70 monte! wounder if i can get my shit to do that?!?!? :biggrin:


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

thanks for there comments and u can get your paint to do that


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

welcome and they all look good


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 21 2007, 10:56 AM~9274142
> *OH SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2
welcome to the hood. and you got some realy great lookn cars ther,
i was looking at a 6 4 you got , i was wondering has any one done a replica of " loco 64 " ?


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

not taht i now of what does loco 64 look like


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 21 2007, 01:21 PM~9274343
> *X2
> welcome to the hood. and you got some realy great lookn cars ther,
> i was looking at a 6 4 you got , i was wondering has any one done a replica of " loco 64 " ?
> *


biggs and or mando


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

I went to tha show,man those rides r nice n person. I with ya on wat u said homie.


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

tanks waco glad u like them hey waco r u in rollerz only club


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

so biggs and or mondo have bult one? dang i bet i gata do alot of looking around hu, well then im off to find the loco 64 rep


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WELCOME TO L.I.L.  TO GOT SOME REALLY NICE CARS. NICE WORK


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

That's some nice work there homie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


but please stop making sooo many topics keep everything in one


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

very nice lookin rides


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice work!!!
Where can I get one of those turntables?


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

thanks for the commets on the turn tables the disco ball mirror on i got in elpaso texas in the mall the other ones i made my self if needing inany help in makin one let me know i'll see what i can do


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

what kind and whered u get the rims on the delivery?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twisted_Dreams_@Nov 21 2007, 11:39 AM~9274460
> *tanks waco glad u like them hey waco r u in rollerz only club
> *



Yes sir. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

nice rides homie and welcome to lil :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 21 2007, 10:40 AM~9274467
> *so biggs and or mondo have bult one? dang i bet i gata do alot of looking around hu, well then im off to find the loco 64  rep
> *


NICE RIDES BRO :biggrin: 

*HERES MANDOS LOCO 64*









AND HERES MRBIGGS 64, BUT I THINK HE SAID HE WASN'T TRYING TO REPLICATE IT,JUST CAME OUT THAT WAY


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

those are some very nice rides! i think i have seen some of them before.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo nice building homlez like your style, keep up the good work and welcome to layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

WELCOME TO LAY IT LOW HOMIE!!!! THEM ARE SOME SMOOTH RIDES HOMIEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

nice rides!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice rides homie Welcome to LIL


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

rides are nice homie.........another 
great builder joins up.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twisted_Dreams_@Nov 21 2007, 12:54 PM~9274128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS IT .....








I QUIT 


















































































JUST KIDDING ,BRO MAGNIFICENT ,BEUTIFUL RIDES YOU MAKE ME PROUD TO B A CHRISTOPHER


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice lookin rides bro


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

WELCOME TO LAY IT LOW HOMIE. VERY NICE RIDE'S.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twisted_Dreams+Nov 21 2007, 07:02 AM~9273692-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice rides..... but quick question..... who is isaac moralez?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Welcome to LIL homie!

Twisted, those are some BEAUTIFUL builds my friend! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

thanks for the comments every boy you all are great people and i thank you guys for welcoming me to lay it low this is the kinda people that make you feel at home if you have any quetions feel free to ask live it up you model builders


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice builds.... Love your attention to details!!!


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Great builds man. definately got some skill. I am lovin the truck tho. Great job thanks for sharin


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Clean rides bro! nice attention to detail, i agree with you on the shows in the texas,new mexico, not to many of them around especialy in EL PASO, LAS CRUCES, ALBUQUERQUE AREA! they are mainly IPMS shows and "automotive category" which i beleave they is always the ODD BALL to them. JUST MY TWO CENTS!

GIL


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Very Nicee Brother! Welcome aboard! Details and Modifications is amazing! Keep us posted.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Nov 23 2007, 01:34 AM~9286325
> *Very Nicee Brother!  Welcome aboard!  Details and Modifications is amazing!  Keep us posted.
> *


x2 im too lazy to type all that shit


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

hey everybody thanks for the nice comments you guys r great if u have any question hit me up


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twisted_Dreams_@Nov 21 2007, 11:54 AM~9274128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS EVERYBODY TO ALL YOU MODEL BUILDERS I AM LOOKING FOR MODELS FOR SALE ANY KIND OF MODEL BUILT UNBUILT SHOW MODEL I AM LOOKING FOR ANY THING WHY U ASK CUZ I WOULD LIKE ANY BODY THAT NEEDS THE MONEY I AM MAKING A EXTRA BED ROOM IN MY HOUSE AND IT IS GOING TO BE MY MODEL SHOWROOM HIT ME UP IF Anybody like to sale there models


----------



## Never Change (Nov 25, 2007)

whats up homie luv the models


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

hey i want to see every bodys model post your models here like to see what everybodys got more then wlcome toost wor models here


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 21 2007, 02:56 PM~9274958
> *what kind and whered u get the rims on the delivery?
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lets see more pics of your builds.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

DAMN U HAVE SOME NICE RIDES... THE DIGGIN THE IMPORTS


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

nice rides homie


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

thanks for the comments everybody is more and welcome to post there rides on here looking forward tosee your rides everybody


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

did you build these rides or buy them?


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

i build them all i started when i was 13 years old now i 24 i am working on a 55 ford truck a 41 truck will show u pics every now and then


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Dec 2 2007, 12:38 PM~9354400
> *
> *


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

hey 88ncls i got those rims from big boytoys in albuqueque new mexico


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Dec 2 2007, 06:01 PM~9358547
> *
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looka good homie u got some mad skillz keep it up


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twisted_Dreams_@Nov 21 2007, 11:02 AM~9273692
> *hey there everybody in lay it low to all you model builders i have a couple of things to say fist i'll start off my name is christopher carnero i am 24 years old i been building models since i was 13 years old thats 11years i been doing models i'll be posting my models i've done in the past and now but for now i want to say to you model builders if you have any kind of quetinons you you need help let me know i will be glad to help you all in any way i can i am hope that you all r here to help me in any way that you can if i have aqustion about building models there r still thing i dont know that maybe you guys and girls can help me do i am also asking that we need a lot of more model builds to help use out this gose for the new mexcio and texas area cuz when we go to car shows every year the model shows are getting smaller and smaller to judge or to enter we need your help people even ifu aint in the texas, new mexico area i went to the TEXAS TEJANO SUPER SHOW IN ODESSA AND NICK JR THE GUY THAT IS OVER THE SHOW TOLD ME THAT THIS NEEDS TO GET BIGGER AGAIN OR ALL OR HARD WORK THAT WE PUT INTO THE MODEL ARE JUST GOING TO DIE OUT IF YOU NOTICE THAT LOWRIDER MAGAZINE DONT EVEN MAKE A LOWRIDER BICYCLE MAGAZINE ANYMORE THAT HAD MODELS AND LOWRIDER BIKES WE NEED TO GET OR TRADE BIGGER SO ARE HOARD WORK WONT BE A WASTE I KNOW YOU GUYS WOULD LIKE TO BE IN THE MAGAZINE JUST AS WEEL AS I WOULD IF YOU HAVE ANY QUEATIONS OR THOUGHTS LET ME KNOW SO I CAN FOWARD THEM TO NICK AND LOWRIDER MAGAZINE IF WE CAN GET THEM TO HELPS US OUT IT WOULD BE FOR YOU ALL BENFITS MODELERS THANJK YOU AND HAVE A GOOD DAY
> *


Holly shit that is some big ass sentence!!!! Did you get that out in one breath??? :roflmao: J/k mang think when you spill off like that you can grammer a lil better??? Kinda hard to read when everything is cluttered up like so...

You got some kick ass builds and those display's are something else...


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

any body know any bad ass air brush people


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twisted_Dreams_@Dec 3 2007, 08:01 PM~9366591
> *any body know any bad ass air brush people
> *


I do homie. Von otto of Waco. or John saenz of Corpus Christi :biggrin:


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

can they paint on model cars cuz i dont have that much talent on a airbrush i did my models but it is like the same thing on most of them i want sombody elses so when i show of my models i can say this guy did it so they get more known out there you know what i mean


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

post your build here would like to see them any goes


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

nice builds bro,


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

nice builds bro...


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

thanks riezart sorry it took long to reply


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

Well how is everybody doing in lay it low this days its been 4 years that i have been on here i just wanted to tell everybody that i been on here since Monday and there is a lot of good model builders on here and that i am getting back it to to model build i sure do miss it and being on here seeing everybody's bad ass build, so soon you will bee sing new builds that i started on so hope everybody enjoys.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

L.U.G.K Will see you in Odessa


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

Sounds Good TINGOS you guys be heading that way


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*YO*



Twisted_Dreams said:


> Sounds Good TINGOS you guys be heading that way


RIDINDIRTY from Dallas Lowriders is taking his 64 impala Cutie Pie & gonna rep with L.U.G,K, model cars down there.


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

SOUNDS GOOD CAINT WAIT TO SEE THAT BUILD ALWAYS GOOD TO SEE OTHER MODELS AND THERE SKILLS SEE YOU GUYS UP THERE AND 
TALK SOME MORE


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

can any body help me find these wanting to buy a couple of sets i had one set but was giving to me but cant find them i tried D-Master but didnt find them there


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

wow you have mad skills bro im new to the site to welcome


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

i appreciate the comment corky and welcome to lay it low


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

i think their is a set in the model clasifieds for 20 bucks shipped


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

yea i checked and they already sold thanks for the information


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

That's a nice 64 impala , and a nice 39 sedan delivery you have twisted, when did you build those models?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

rollinoldskoo said:


> did you build these rides or buy them?





Twisted_Dreams said:


> i build them all i started when i was 13 years old now i 24 i am working on a 55 ford truck a 41 truck will show u pics every now and then


:dunno::scrutinize:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Model builders beware....


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

darkside customs said:


> Model builders beware....


Beware of what?


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*yup*



97xenissan said:


> That's a nice 64 impala , and a nice 39 sedan delivery you have twisted, when did you build those models?



:drama:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

darkside customs said:


> Model builders beware....





sandcast said:


> Beware of what?


:dunno::dunno::dunno: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Sooooooooooooo, is this the guy who said he build something he didnt and took credit for? War on two fronts. The common demoninator, 64 Impala and 39 delivery. I have no worries since nobody will ever take my models and enter them in a contest.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

I SEE IT LIKE THIS FELLAS IF I SELL ON OF MY MODELS AND SAYS HE DID IT OH WELL IM NOT GONNA TRIP HE BOUGHT THE SHIT SO HE CAN DO WHAT HE WANTS WITH IT I GOT WHAT I WANTED OFF IT AND THATS CASH THAT U DIDIN HAVE B4 I SOLD IT CORRECT NOW IF U TRADE IT FOR SUMTHING HE HAS AND U WANTED ITS STILL THE SAME SHIT CAUSE U BOTH GOT SUMTHING U BOTH WANTED FOR IT WHAT EVER U SOLD OR TRADED FOR IT NOW IF U GAVE IT THEM THEN HE CAN DO OR SAY WHAT EVER HE WANTS ITS HIS. IT WAS URS WHAT DO U CARE WHAT THAT PERSON OR ANYBODY DO WITH IT. LONGEST U KNOW U DID THE WORK SO WHAT IF HE SAYS HE DID IT WHO FUCKEN CARES ITS NOT URS ANYMORE SO U DONT HAVE ANY SAY WHAT HE DOES WITH IT JM 2 ON THIS BULLSHIT :uh:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*QUE QUE.LOL.*



bigdogg323 said:


> I SEE IT LIKE THIS FELLAS IF I SELL ON OF MY MODELS AND SAYS HE DID IT OH WELL IM NOT GONNA TRIP HE BOUGHT THE SHIT SO HE CAN DO WHAT HE WANTS WITH I GOT WHAT I WANTED OFF IT AND THATS CASH THAT U DIDIN HAVE B4 U SOLD IT CORRECT NOW IF U TRADE IT FOR SUMTHING HE HAS AND U WANTED ITS STILL THE SAME SHIT CAUSE U BOTH GOT SUMTHING U BOTH WANTED FOR IT WHAT EVER U SOLD OR TRADED FOR IT NOW IF U GAVE IT THEM THEN HE CAN DO OR SAY WHAT EVER HE WANTS ITS HIS. IT WAS URS WHAT DO U CARE WHAT THAT PERSON OR ANYBODY DO WITH IT. LONGEST U KNOW U DID THE WORK SO WHAT IF HE SAYS HE DID IT WHO FUCKEN CARES ITS NOT URS ANYMORE SO U DONT HAVE ANY SAY WHAT HE DOES WITH IT JM 2 ON THIS BULLSHIT :uh:



Frankie you right if,,you got something out of it.Pero 97exnissan didn't sell or trade twisted dreams,Twisted Dreams got them from someone else.So from the sounds of it Twisted Dreams himself doesn't know who the real builder is?97exnissan called him out years ago & sent him pm's with no replies?97exnissan just callin him out.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TINGOS said:


> Frankie you right if,,you got something out of it.Pero 97exnissan didn't sell or trade twisted dreams,Twisted Dreams got them from someone else.So from the sounds of it Twisted Dreams himself doesn't know who the real builder is?97exnissan called him out years ago & sent him pm's with no replies?97exnissan just callin him out.


BUT IF TD DIDIN KNOW ABOUT IT Y IS HE BUGGIN HIM HOMEBOY WAS SHOWIN OFF WHAT HE BAWT OR GOT ON A TRADE THAT PERSON GOT WHAT HE WANTED OFF THE DEAL THEY MADE IM PRETTY SURE IT WASNT GIVIN TO HIM :dunno:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Ya, but he was asked a while back if he built all these and he said yes... Even if he didn't know who built it, he should have just said i don't build these two. But I'm not sure who did because they were give to me....


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

All true, but now the cat is out of the bag, and TD can never say he built anything which nadie gonna believe him ever again. You could say that he is finished in this town. Game over.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

darkside customs said:


> Ya, but he was asked a while back if he built all these and he said yes... Even if he didn't know who built it, he should have just said i don't build these two. But I'm not sure who did because they were give to me....


even if he did or didin do them there his he can say wtf he wants bro and ur rt who did build them how do we know if nissan did them i can save pics from one of ur build and say i did it also but i know didin do it but i can say i did lol.....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sandcast said:


> All true, but now the cat is out of the bag, and TD can never say he built anything which nadie gonna believe him ever again. You could say that he is finished in this town. Game over.


:dunno:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

well I did do the work, and I did give them as a gift I fully understand they are his now, like i said before I'm ok with it but again why lie about it, truth always comes out eventually. I know what i built, twisted is not the same guy I gave them to, like you said he probably dosent know, my self I have no hard feelings just wanted to clear things up.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok, I'm just gonna let the cat out of the bag now.... Time to be honest here... I really don't build... I have Mcloven build my cars for me....
:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

darkside customs said:


> Ok, I'm just gonna let the cat out of the bag now.... Time to be honest here... I really don't build... I have Mcloven build my cars for me....
> :roflmao::roflmao:


:around: we know that already we was just wondering wen wer u gonna bust a mcloven :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> :around: we know that already we was just wondering wen wer u gonna bust a mcloven :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


> :around: we know that already we was just wondering wen wer u gonna bust a mcloven :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


When you admit that cross eyed Hearse does your paint work....
:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::biggrin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

and the moral to this story is ......... not to claim someone else work, I jack pics don't remember who from but dammit I do it cause I like there style and builds so when I do step out the box and it looks familiar to them remember I built it and thats the difference, its alot of real OG's & G's on this site that got mad ass skills well Recognized & Respected that keep it a 100 at all times I know I can't build or paint like they can but that don't mean that I won't try, anyway didn't you say feel free to ask questions ? Why you not answer'n what the homie asked about the 2 models ? :dunno: Respect from others is earned based on the respect you have for yourself !!! :wave:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

This shit right here is for sale 



 100 everything included ...


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

YOU GOTZ MAD SKILLZ PLAYA!!WELCOME!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Mr.1/16th said:


> YOU GOTZ MAD SKILLZ PLAYA!!WELCOME!!


Hey fool! Reading is your friend.... He didn't build a couple of these, but took the credit.... They don't teach you how to read in Chula Juana? :facepalm::roflmao::roflmao::biggrin:


----------

